# Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher​*
Ein interessanter Artikel aus der Volksstimme in Sachsen-Anhalt fiel mir heute in die Hände:

*Für jede Angel ein Fisch*
*Der Angelpark in Weddendorf ist beliebter Versammlungsort für Petrijünger, weil es eine Fanggarantie gibt*


Zuerst geht es um die Vorzüge des Angelparks Weddendorf, warum Angler gerne an solche Anlagen gehen, was sie da erwarten etc.. 

2 Angler schildern ihre Erlebnisse und Erwartungen, Andreas Radiski mit seinem elfjährigen Sohn Janik und Waldemar Kirr.

Dann kommt noch ein interessanter Absatz am Ende, in dem anonym scharfe Kritik an den Angelvereinen in Sachsen-Anhalt geübt wurde:


> _Ein Angelfreund aus Oebisfelde (Name der Redaktion bekannt) kritisierte die hohen Aufnahmegebühren, die er für sein Hobby hätte im Verein zahlen müssen, dazu würden sich die Jahresbeiträge addieren. Was er aber besonders missbilligte, waren die nach seiner Auffassung restriktiven Auflagen im Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen. Er führte an, dass Fangfisch, der zu verenden droht, nicht mehr verwertet werden darf. „Der Sinn darin erschließt sich mir nicht“, meinte der Mann im gestandenen Alter. „Es muss alles seine Ordnung haben, Tiere dürfen nicht gequält werden. Aber der Angelfreund darf auch nicht durch Verordnungen und Bürokratie leiden“, so seine Meinung._



---------------------------------------------------​
Dass in Deutschland nicht alles bei Vereinen und Verbänden zum besten steht, schreibe ich oft genug selber, ebenso dass manche Regelungen in Vereinen eher kurios sind.

Als vereinsloser Angler kann ich ja auch relativ  einfach meine Kritik äussern und muss höchstens befürchten, dass mir mal der eine oder andere Verein/Verband keine Gastkarte geben will - kann ich damit leben, weil ich genügend Möglichkeiten habe.

Sehr zum nachdenken bringt mich aber, wenn man meint solche Kritik wie der anonyme Angelkollege hier, nicht öffentlich unter seinem Namen bringen zu können.

Scheinbar gibt es da ja Befürchtungen, dadurch evtl. Nachteile haben zu können. 

*Unabhängig davon, ob diese Befürchtungen stimmen oder nicht*, ist es schlimm, *wenn Angler den Eindruck haben*, durch öffentlich Kritik an Vereinen oder Verbänden Nachteile erleiden zu müssen.

Da läuft dann aber richtig viel schief in de Kommunikation der Vereine und Verbände, wenn bei Anglern dieser Eindruck entsteht - oder seh ich das falsch?


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



> [..] Er führte an, dass Fangfisch, der zu verenden droht, nicht mehr verwertet werden darf. [..]



Mir erschließt sich gerade der Sinn dieses Satzes nicht... Ein Fisch, den ich fange, droht ganz fix zu verenden... Kurzer Schlag auf Kopp, schneller Schnitt durch die Arterie - et fini! Dass kranke Fische nicht unbedingt in den Verzehr gehören, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

*VERMUTUNG:*
Er meint untermaßige die geschluckt haben und die man dann verbuddeln soll oder zurücksetzen.

Gibts ja zig Regelungen ....


Schlimmer finde, ich wie gesagt, wenn jemand MEINT, mit so einer Kritik anonym bleiben zu müssen....


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Der Mann hat vollkommen Recht damit sich zu anonymisieren, denn er muss befürchten in seiner Umgebung keine Gastkarte mehr zu bekommen!
Durch sein öffentliches Eingeständnis, dass er von Schonzeit und Mindestmaß nichts hält, muss jeder Verein der ihm eine Gastkarte verkauft, befürchten das er dem entsprechend auch am Gewässer handelt!

Jürgen


----------



## Jana0508 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Wenn die Mitnahme solcher Fische erlaubt wäre, hätte ich ja einen “Freifahrtschein“ jeden Fisch zu erlegen, einzig mit der behauptung, “ Er hätte eh nicht Überlebt“. 
Das kann er ja gerne mal in Holland versuchen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Das Thema Aufnahmegebühren ist ja auch immer so ne Sache. Klar soll das neben einer gewissen Kostendeckung auch den Zugang limitieren. Gefällt mir meist auch nicht - aber in vielen Ecken ist die Nachfrage dermapen hoch, die Kosten für Vereine nicht gerade gering. Da geht es nicht anders.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

@taxidermst
Wenn es ihm nur darum geht "illegales" zu tun dann hätte er das ja auch nicht anonym zu Protokoll geben müssen - sondern einfach gar nicht  

Der ist ja offensichtlich der Meinung da einen Mißstand angesprochen zu haben. 
Da kann man dann schon mal ins Nachdenken kommen, warum sowas anonym über eine Zeitung läuft? 

@Jana0508
Es gibt da quer durch die Republik zig verschiedene Regelungen. 
Auch den von dir erwähnten Freifahrtschein gibt es mancherorts. 

Wir haben das hier im Forum schon oft, extremst ausführlich diskutiert, eben mit der Erkenntnis dass es sehr unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt 

Wer viel Zeit und Muse hat kann sich das mal reinziehen, durchaus spannend wie unterschiedlich die Regelungen sein können:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328057 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235335
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=102829


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Thema Aufnahmegebühren ist ja auch immer so ne Sache. Klar soll das neben einer gewissen Kostendeckung auch den Zugang limitieren. Gefällt mir meist auch nicht - aber in vielen Ecken ist die Nachfrage dermapen hoch, die Kosten für Vereine nicht gerade gering. Da geht es nicht anders.



Alles klar, nochmal:
Was mich interessiert ist, ob man solche Dinge tatsächlich anonym kritisieren muss?

Ist es wirklich schon so weit gekommen?

Haben da Vereine wirklich so schlechten Ruf?

Ist da die Kommunikation der Vereine/Verbände so schlecht, dass Angler meinen, bei Kritik anonym bleiben zu müssen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

überschnitten, Franz - das war der Punkt, auf den ich rauswollte...


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Sommerloch. Wenn in den Provinzen nichts mehr los ist, dann denunziert man eben fix jemand.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Das Zurücksetzen, Töten, Vergraben, Zerstückeln, je nach Gewässerordnung, von verletzten der Schonzeit oder dem Mindestmaß unterliegenden Fischen, ist ja hier auch schon diskutiert worden.
Da kann man dann unterschiedlicher Meinung ob der Sinnhaftigkeit sein?
Fakt ist, dass durch solche Maßnahmen verhindert werden soll ein Schlupfloch zu finden, um wahllos, mit einer billigen Ausrede, Fische zu entnehmen!
Und zur Bemängelung hoher Aufnahmegebühren in Angelvereinen, kann ich nur sagen, dass Leben ist halt teuer und manche Hobbies eben auch.
Ich finde es z.B. auch blöde, dass die Mietpreise explodieren, ist aber so und systembedingt, genau wie die Preise die fürs Angeln zu entrichten sind!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles klar, nochmal:
> Was mich interessiert ist, ob man solche Dinge tatsächlich anonym kritisieren muss?
> 
> Ist es wirklich schon so weit gekommen?
> ...



 Die Vereine haben eig keinen schlechten Ruf... in vielen Gegenden mit vielen Anglern und wenigen Gewässern wohl einen ausgezeichnetet Ruf.... anders kann man sich die Flut von Anträgen gar nicht erklären. Hier im Rhein Main Gebiet können die Vereine mit gescheiten Gewässern eig nehmen was Sie möchten. Und um auf deine Frage einzugehen... würdest du jmd aufnehmen/einstellen, der sich vorher in aller Öffentlichkeit über dich aufgeregt hat? Wohl eher nicht....

 Jürgen hat es angedeutet - ist eig inzwischen wie beim Wohnungsgesuch.... die Vermieter suchen aus, wer da rein darf...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles klar, nochmal:
> Was mich interessiert ist, ob man solche Dinge tatsächlich anonym kritisieren muss?
> 
> Ist es wirklich schon so weit gekommen?
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

nehmen wir mal an, Du hättest eine Firma, jetzt hat jemand just über Deine Firma einen Artikel verfasst indem diese, Deine Firma als das Allerletzte dargestellt wird, wo eh nur Blöde arbeiten und die von nichts einen Ahnung haben und der Chef schon dreimal nicht.
Dann steht dieser Verfasser drei Wochen später bei Dir im Büro und will eingestellt werden. Ich nehme mal an, der hat null Chancen.
Und genauso ists bei den Vereinen. Ist zugegebenermaßen etwas überspitz geschrieben - aber es stimmt trotzdem.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



> anders kann man sich die Flut von Anträgen gar nicht erklären.


Das hat wohl deutlich weniger mit Ruf (egal ob gut oder schlecht), als mit mangelnden Alternativen zu tun ;-)))


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Jein Thomas.... es ist auch die Flucht vom Schneider sein  Viele zahlen eben doch mehr für nen gut gefüllten Vereinssee - als stundenlang am Rhein zu hocken usw. Aber klar - mangels Alternativen ist das auch so eine Sache.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat wohl deutlich weniger mit Ruf (egal ob gut oder schlecht), als mit mangelnden Alternativen zu tun ;-)))



Richtig erkannt!
Ich beneide auch die Angler im Osten, die fürn Appel und ein Ei riesige Gewässerpools befischen dürfen.
Dafür ist aber alles was Beine hat, inzwischen auch bei uns im Westen und drängt noch zusätzlich an die wenigen Gewässer!
In der Marktwirtschaft bestimmen Angebot und Nachfrage eben den Preis!
Das habe ich zumindest so im fünften Schuljahr gelernt.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

ääh - hier gehts um Sachsen - Anhalt. Osten..... Gewässerpool...


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ääh - hier gehts um Sachsen - Anhalt. Osten..... Gewässerpool...



Ok, da habe ich wohl die Wessi-Brille an!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Ist ja (auch wg. Deine Argumentation) mit ein Grind, warum mich das so wundert.

Da kannste ja selbst in billig Vereine im Nachbarland, wo bez. Pool Kooperationen bestehen untereinander.

Daher versteh ich das ja so nicht, daher mein Verwundern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Mann hat vollkommen Recht damit sich zu anonymisieren, denn er muss befürchten in seiner Umgebung keine Gastkarte mehr zu bekommen!
> Jürgen



Nö, muss er nicht befürchten.
Sofern er organisiert ist (setz ich mal vorraus nach dem Artikel), kann er durch seine Mitgliedschaft fast das ganze Bundesland beangeln, ohne Erwerb von zus. Gastkarten...für läppische 85,-€ im Jahr.
In seinem Gebiet kommt lediglich noch eine extra-Karte hinzu für den Drömmling (sofern er dort angeln möchte), denn das ist besonderes Schutzgebiet.
Genau so isses mit Aufnahmegebühren in unserem BL, da bewegen wir uns bei 20-50€ maximal.
Davon dürften wohl viele im Süden träumen.

In dem Artikel geht es doch mehr um die FoPu-Anlage in Weddendorf.
Das man, wenn man dort angeln möchte, sich ne Karte holen muß beim Betreiber, ist doch überall so.
Ist ja auch kein Vereinsgewässer, die Richtlinien legt der Betreiber fest.

Ob das durch die Volksstimme so propagiert wurde oder derjenige an dieser Anlage sich so geäußert hat, weiß ja keiner genau. Es spricht aber einiges dafür (...scharfe Kritik gegenüber Angelvereinen am Weddendorfer See)
wenn es aber so ist, isses eh fehl am Platz und spricht doch eher für Futterneid.
Vereine haben mit solchen gewerbl. betriebenen Anlagen rein gar nix zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



> Nö, muss er nicht befürchten.
> Sofern er organisiert ist (setz ich mal vorraus nach dem Artikel), kann er durch seine Mitgliedschaft fast das ganze Bundesland beangeln, ohne Erwerb von zus. Gastkarten...für läppische 85,-€ im Jahr.


Überschnitten Rudi - wie gesagt, DAHER wundert mich das ja und DAHER meine Frage...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ääh - hier gehts um Sachsen - Anhalt. Osten..... Gewässerpool...



Angler angeln aber nicht nur, sondern müssen auch arbeiten gehen. Nur mal als Spekulation: Was, wenn der lokale Vereinsvorstand gleichzeitig einer der wenigen Arbeitgeber im Umkreis ist? Oder der Beamte, der den nächsten Job als Gemeindeelektriker besetzt?

Gerade in Sachsen-Anhalt ist es manchmal nötig, die Klappe zu halten, weil die Abhängigkeiten groß sind. Meine Frau stammt von dort und ich unterhalte mich regelmäßig mit den dort lebenden Leuten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



> Angler angeln aber nicht nur, sondern müssen auch arbeiten gehen. Nur mal als Spekulation: Was, wenn der lokale Vereinsvorstand gleichzeitig einer der wenigen Arbeitgeber im Umkreis ist? Oder der Beamte, der den nächsten Job als Gemeindeelektriker besetzt?
> 
> Gerade in Sachsen-Anhalt ist es manchmal nötig, die Klappe zu halten, weil die Abhängigkeiten groß sind. Meine Frau stammt von dort und ich unterhalte mich regelmäßig mit den dort lebenden Leuten.


oha, das hört sich aber übel an...


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



> Davon dürften wohl viele im Süden träumen.



Da hast du Recht @ Bimmelrudi. 

Einfach mal drei konkrete Beispiele:

Kreisfischereiverein Kelheim: Aufnahmegebühr 300€ , Jahreskarte 450€ 
Anglerklub Noris Nürnberg: Aufnahmegebühr 445€ , Jahreskarte 220€
Hohenloher Fischereiverein Künzelsau: Aufnahmegebühr 500€ , Jahreskarte 150€

lässt sich hier im Süden beliebig fortführen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angler angeln aber nicht nur, sondern müssen auch arbeiten gehen. Nur mal als Spekulation: Was, wenn der lokale Vereinsvorstand gleichzeitig einer der wenigen Arbeitgeber im Umkreis ist? Oder der Beamte, der den nächsten Job als Gemeindeelektriker besetzt?
> 
> Gerade in Sachsen-Anhalt ist es manchmal nötig, die Klappe zu halten, weil die Abhängigkeiten groß sind. Meine Frau stammt von dort und ich unterhalte mich regelmäßig mit den dort lebenden Leuten.



Sehr regionsspezifisch....gibt es überall.
Die Region um die es in dem Artikel geht liegt im nordwestl. S-A, ehemals Grenzgebiet.
Ich hab selber reichlich Verwandschaft dort, ein sehr großer Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung verdient sein Brot im angrenzenden NDS, eben weil es vor Ort nicht viel gibt...Wolfsburg ist nah und einer der größten Arbeitgeber für diese Leute.

Selbst wenn man mal von nem Langzeitarbeitslosen ausgeht der von Harz IV lebt, ist ein Mitgliedsbeitrag hier bei uns auch für ihn bezahlbar (unter 10€ pro Monat).
Und da isses wurscht bei welchem Verein in S-A er seinen Beitrag bezahlt, die Gebühren sind quasi identisch.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Der Artikel sagt für mich nur folgendes aus.

Einer kriegt den Hals nicht voll und fühlt sich übervorteilt. Das lastetet er natürlich anderen an und nicht seinen eigenen Defiziten. Dazu bemüht er ein Käseblättchen, welches dankbar damit sein Sommerloch stopft.

Darüber soll man jetzt auch noch Gedanken verschwenden!?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Artikel sagt für mich nur folgendes aus.
> 
> Einer kriegt den Hals nicht voll und fühlt sich übervorteilt. Das lastetet er natürlich anderen an und nicht seinen eigenen Defiziten. Dazu bemüht er ein Käseblättchen, welches dankbar damit sein Sommerloch stopft.
> 
> Darüber soll man jetzt auch noch Gedanken verschwenden!?



Danke, wenigstens einer hat zwischen den Zeilen gelesen #6


@Franz_16:

Du darfst gern träumen:

Hiermal die Gebührenordnung, wie sie in quasi ganz S-A gültig ist (der Link zeigt auf die Seite vom Anglerverein Oebisfelde, da die Kritik im Artikel darauf abzielt)
http://www.angelverein-oebisfelde1926.de/


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

@bastido, ich bin voll bei dir, auch wenn es so aussieht als ob ich der Verteidiger des Ellbogen-Kapitalismus bin!
Gerecht und gemeinnützig ist die vor allem im Westen gefahrene Vereinspolitik sicher nicht.
Aber ich sehe mich außerstande daran etwas zu ändern und glaube auch nicht daran, dass unsere Mitbürger im September die entsprechenden Kreuzchen machen, um dies zu ändern!

Jürgen


----------



## KptIglo (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Es geht auch preiswert!!

ASV Hamburger Angler e.V.
 25 € Jahresbeitrag und 25 € Aufnahmegebühr, es geht auch in Hamburg vielviel teurer. Aus vielen der hier genannten Gründen in 2012 mit 12 Leuten gegründete hat der Vereine heute 1.692 Mitglieder. Wir brauchen keine eigenen Grundstücke, Vereinhäuser oder nen See. Dafür haben wir Vereinsboote um auf Hamburger Gewässern preiswert angeln zu können.


http://www.hamburger-angler.de/


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Artikel sagt für mich nur folgendes aus.
> 
> Einer kriegt den Hals nicht voll und fühlt sich übervorteilt. Das lastetet er natürlich anderen an und nicht seinen eigenen Defiziten. Dazu bemüht er ein Käseblättchen, welches dankbar damit sein Sommerloch stopft.
> 
> Darüber soll man jetzt auch noch Gedanken verschwenden!?




 So ist es :m


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Es geht auch preiswert!!
> 
> ASV Hamburger Angler e.V.
> 25 € Jahresbeitrag und 25 € Aufnahmegebühr, es geht auch in Hamburg vielviel teurer. Aus vielen der hier genannten Gründen in 2012 mit 12 Leuten gegründete hat der Vereine heute 1.692 Mitglieder. Wir brauchen keine eigenen Grundstücke, Vereinhäuser oder nen See. Dafür haben wir Vereinsboote um auf Hamburger Gewässern preiswert angeln zu können.
> ...


 
 Das habe ich bei uns auch schonmal gesehen/gelesen. Anglervereine ohne eigenes Gewässer usw. Aber welchen Nutzen hat sowas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Verbandsgewässer beangeln können.

Gibts auch viel in Schleswig Holstein.

Da ist sogar der hauptberufliche Geschäftsführer Vollborn vom Verband (LSFV-SH) selber noch ehrenamtlicher Vorsitzender eines solchen Billigvereines ohne Gewässer zum Angeln in Verbandsgewässern (der schadet quasi den eigenen Vereinen dadurch, aber das nur am Rande)...:
http://www.av-n.de/


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei uns auch schonmal gesehen/gelesen. Anglervereine ohne eigenes Gewässer usw. Aber welchen Nutzen hat sowas?


für wenig geld und keine arbeit viel gewässer beangeln können.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Ah ok... also quasi ein Papierverein, damit ich als Einzelner in den Genuss von Verbandsgewässern komme usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

jepp - und wenns drauf ankommt, als Vorsitzender vom Billigverein den GF vom Verband, der damit seinen Vereinen ordentliche Mitglieder entzieht ;-)



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verbandsgewässer beangeln können.
> 
> Gibts auch viel in Schleswig Holstein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warti (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Hier in S/A kommt es aber auch schon mal zum "Anglerkrieg",wenn z.B. ein Flurstück eines Thüringer Sees zu Sachsen Anhalt gehört,und ein Verein es sich erdreistet dieses Flurstück zu pachten. Futterneid,als ob es in diesem
Land nichts wichtigeres zu tun gäbe.

_"Anglerverein sieht seine Fische im Hainbergsee davonschwimmen"


_(Quelle: hxxp://zeitzer-angelfischereiverein.de/joomla/index.php/aktuelles/29-kampf-um-den-*hainbergsee)


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

da gehts zur Sache - danke für den Link, kannt ich noch nicht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

In Baden-Württemberg könnten sie auch alle Gewässer uns geben. Wir würdens nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Schwaben sacken halt ein ;.-))


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Hallo,

na ja, ein Angelverein ohne eigenes Gewässer ist halt wie ein Fussballverein ohne eigenes Spielfeld.
Aber für was fallen da überhaupt Beiträge an?
Die haben keine Pacht zu zahlen, keinen Besatz zu tätigen, keine Unkosten für Gewässerpflege etc. #c
Würde bei uns gar nicht gehen, denn um in den Verband zu kommen, muss man schon eigene Gewässer vorweisen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

da siehste wieder:
 Bayern ist NICHT der Nabel der (Angler)Welt...

Du lernst das schon noch ;-))


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da siehste wieder:
> Bayern ist NICHT der Nabel der (Angler)Welt...
> 
> Du lernst das schon noch ;-))



Hallo, 

schon klar.
Aber stell Dir mal einen Brieftaubenzüchterverein ohne Brieftauben vor.#d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Und? 
Ist ein Angelverein und die angeln..
passt doch....


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles klar, nochmal:
> Was mich interessiert ist, ob man solche Dinge tatsächlich anonym kritisieren muss?
> 
> Ist es wirklich schon so weit gekommen?
> ...



 Du weißt doch, gemein sind oft immer die Anderen.
 Wenn man nicht Teil einer Gemeinschaft ist, versteht man oft Ihre Regeln nicht, weil man sich noch nie mit dem Hintergrund dieser Regeln beschäftigte.
 Im Normalfall, sollte das Angeln an privat-wirtschaftlichen Angelteichen immer teurer sein als in einem Verein.
 So wie "essen gehen" teurer ist als selbst zu kochen.
 Wobei man einen Imbissfraß natürlich nicht mit einem heimischen 3 Gänge Weihnachtsessen vergleichen kann.
 Es gibt auch besondere edle Vereinsgewässer, die nicht mit einem billigen Forellen-Puff gemein haben.

 Ich erinnere mich noch gut an einen wohlhabenden Geschäftsmann, der auf der H.J fragte ob man Jugendbeiträge nicht günstiger machen oder abschaffen sollte...es sind ja nur Jugendliche.(14-18J).
 Das Handy seines Sohnes wird wohl ein Vielfaches des Beitrages von unter 30€ im Jahr gekostet haben.
 Über solche Kritik kann man doch nur lachen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

ja gut, aber gerade der geschäftsmann wird´s wissen, nehmen ist seliger als geben, der alte muß ja bestimmt auch alles vom junior bezahlen.


----------



## Warti (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

@Lajos1

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat der verlinkte Verein mindestens 1 Gewässer zur Pacht. 

Eigene Gewässer hin oder her,es gibt Vereine die fünf oder mehr Gewässer gepachtet haben,aber nur eines davon hat Priorität weil es der Vorzeige-See ist. Die restlichen Teiche werden viell. aller paar Jahre mal richtig über Arbeitseinsätze aufgeräumt. Besatz gibt es auch nur für den Vorzeigeteich,natürlich  (was veröffentlicht wird) mit eigens gezüchteten Karpfenschw*****


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Würde bei uns gar nicht gehen, denn um in den Verband zu kommen, muss man schon eigene Gewässer vorweisen.




Nein, muss man nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, muss man nicht



Hallo,

beim Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband wurden schon "Vereine" abgelehnt welche den Dorfweiher als Gewässer vorwiesen; und zwar mit der Begründung, dass man sich dadurch nur die günstigen Verbandskarten erschleichen wolle.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Wenn mans Bayeern erkläre muss, mach ichs halt:
Mitglieder im LFV Bayern sind nur die 7 Bezirksverbände, nicht die Vereine oder Angler in diesen Bezirken (bzw. nur mittelbar über die Bezirke).

Die 7 Bezirke sind selbständig mit eigener Satzung/GO etc..

Und da kann es dann durchaus Unterschiede bei den Voraussetzungen zur Aufnahme geben, so dass ihr beide recht haben könntet...


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Die Erklärung zu meinem 
"Nein, muss man nicht"
hat Thomas richtig gegeben


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

So ich habe mir jetzt mal eben den ganzen Artikel der "Volksstimme" durchgelesen und verstehe ihn so:

Der Oebisfelder Angler der sich über die Gebühren von Vereinen spricht, verwechselt ein Unternehmen, welches Profit erwirtschaften will mit einem Verein.
Er spricht über den Weddendorfer See, dieser ist Teil des Angelparks und somit kein Vereinsgewässer. Der Kollege beschwert sich einfach nur, das er halt richtig Geld bezahlen muss um eine Fanggarantie zu haben, die es in so manchen Vereinsgewässern nicht gibt.

Hier nachzulesen:
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/oebisfelde/angeln-fuer-jede-angel-ein-fisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

richtig lesen (den Link hatte ich eingestellt):
AN der Anlage war Kritik gegenüber Vereinen ausserhalbb zu hören (weswegen der ja an der Anlage und nicht im Verein ist wohl):
_Es war aber auch scharfe Kritik gegenüber Angelvereinen am Weddendorfer See zu hören_


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

Ok hast recht Thomas. 14 h Arbeit war heute echt anstrengend


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Scharfe Kritik an Angelvereinen von Angelparkbesucher*

kein Thema -  kenn sowas, passiert.

Alles gut!!


----------

